# Anyone use the low gear for enterprise stuffer?



## muddydogs (Jan 26, 2018)

*699-807*
Low gear for Enterprise and Chop-Rite Sausage Stuffers

Wondering if anyone uses this gear reduction? I'm usually stuffing cases by myself and it's getting harder to turn the handle every year. Wondering if this is worth the money which is about $170. Thinking that once I get to puny to turn the handle a drill could be hooked up to this reduction as well.


----------

